# 750 vs 750ti...Does it makes a huge difference.?



## jkultimate (Dec 24, 2014)

Cards considered: Asus 750 1GB ddr5 and Asus 750 Ti 2GB ddr5.
Will extra 1GB and some more CUDA Cores and texture units makes a huge difference.? 
Games I wanna play, GTA 5 (when it comes to pc), FIFA Series, GRID, DIRT etc..!
(No fps games.)

750 costs 9500 and 750 Ti costs 10900.

Budget is 11000, and the cash is with me. But if there is no huge differences, I can save around 1500, so that I could use it for my bikes new tire


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10.5k is best.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 24, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10.5k is best.



No service centres here. Already am pissed of with a Antec PSU I've purchased from online. Not getting warranty service.
Asus got service centres near me. So going with Asus


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2014)

750Ti is much better than 750 for just 1500 more.btw i am not aware of antec refusing warranty for online purchase so can you share your experience here in this regard,might help others.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> 750Ti is much better than 750 for just 1500 more.btw i am not aware of antec refusing warranty for online purchase so can you share your experience here in this regard,might help others.



Sure, Purchased antec vp450p from Snapdeal in the month of August.
Last month it refuses to start. Called snapdeal, they said as its more than 30 days I cannot return it. They given me  a number that is supposed to be Antec service center in Kerala. But when I called, the guy on the phone doesn't know what a Antec is. Then I did a google search and got Numbers of south India dealers, and called one by one, one or another all are saying they are not accepting warranty services, or you have to call North wing, east wing.. blah blah blah  Am fed up with those.
Just gave it to my friend who said he can get it serviced. Waiting for his reply. If that too cannot solve it, am done. Going with a generic one or get it serviced by paying. 
Never thought anything like this would happen.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

you can courier directly to service center present elsewhere to get it serviced, it will cost you but it wont cost as much as getting it repaired yourself


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2014)

[MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION],first register your antec here before 31st dec:
Antec - Support
Also which seller on snapdeal you bought it from as that too makes difference sometimes.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you can courier directly to service center present elsewhere to get it serviced, it will cost you but it wont cost as much as getting it repaired yourself



Shipping itself would cost more than getting it repaired locally.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you can courier directly to service center present elsewhere to get it serviced, it will cost you but it wont cost as much as getting it repaired yourself



Hmm will do after I get the psu from my friend.



whitestar_999 said:


> @jkultimate,first register your antec here before 31st dec:
> Antec - Support
> Also which seller on snapdeal you bought it from as that too makes difference sometimes.



Seller was CoreTech Solutions, NEW DELHI
There is no contact number in Invoice

What will I get? Extra warranty? Cause heard of it somewhere




saswat23 said:


> Shipping itself would cost more than getting it repaired locally.



Shipping will cost around 200 right? 
Don't know what is the complaint. If it's not that bad I will service it here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2014)

after registering & uploading your invoice copy Antec will verify it so once verification is done no antec dealer will refuse warranty as you will have the validation proof of Antec.servicing a good product at local shop is not recommended because most likely they will use cheaper replacement parts so there is no point as now after repairs there would be very little difference between it & cheap generic products.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2014)

also, servicing it in a generic shop will void the warranty, make sure you go with original antec service center only


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 26, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Sure, Purchased antec vp450p from Snapdeal in the month of August.
> Last month it refuses to start. Called snapdeal, they said as its more than 30 days I cannot return it. They given me  a number that is supposed to be Antec service center in Kerala. But when I called, the guy on the phone doesn't know what a Antec is. Then I did a google search and got Numbers of south India dealers, and called one by one, one or another all are saying they are not accepting warranty services, or you have to call North wing, east wing.. blah blah blah  Am fed up with those.
> Just gave it to my friend who said he can get it serviced. Waiting for his reply. If that too cannot solve it, am done. Going with a generic one or get it serviced by paying.
> Never thought anything like this would happen.



holy bajesus,i am screwed,antec is on the way,ordered via snapdeal


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> after registering & uploading your invoice copy Antec will verify it so once verification is done no antec dealer will refuse warranty as you will have the validation proof of Antec.servicing a good product at local shop is not recommended because most likely they will use cheaper replacement parts so there is no point as now after repairs there would be very little difference between it & cheap generic products.



Hmm will do. 



Nerevarine said:


> also, servicing it in a generic shop will void the warranty, make sure you go with original antec service center only



Yeah, I never thought of that. Let me call the seller today.



vedula.k95 said:


> holy bajesus,i am screwed,antec is on the way,ordered via snapdeal



If you got any Antec service centers near you, you are okay.. Not screwed 
Call them now and make sure that they give warranty once you are in need of it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Sure, Purchased antec vp450p from Snapdeal in the month of August.
> Last month it refuses to start. Called snapdeal, they said as its more than 30 days I cannot return it. They given me  a number that is supposed to be Antec service center in Kerala. But when I called, the guy on the phone doesn't know what a Antec is. Then I did a google search and got Numbers of south India dealers, and called one by one, one or another all are saying they are not accepting warranty services, or you have to call North wing, east wing.. blah blah blah  Am fed up with those.
> Just gave it to my friend who said he can get it serviced. Waiting for his reply. If that too cannot solve it, am done. Going with a generic one or get it serviced by paying.
> Never thought anything like this would happen.



please contact akhan@antec.com(his name is Ansar , i think) with invoice details and you shouldn't be disappointed!.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> please contact akhan@antec.com(his name is Ansar , i think) with invoice details and you shouldn't be disappointed!.




Really thanks bro. Will contact. Will attach the invoice soft copy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

you are welcome. do inform us the progress also


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you are welcome. do inform us the progress also




Sure thing


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 27, 2014)

The situation concerning antec looks rather grim and hopeless,which is very unfortunate.Btw how does corsair and seasonic handle the rma procedures for their psus?Do they offer warranty for products that are purchased online?


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 27, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> The situation concerning antec looks rather grim and hopeless,which is very unfortunate.Btw how does corsair and seasonic handle the rma procedures for their psus?Do they offer warranty for products that are purchased online?



Antec situation is kinda hopeless to me because, am not living in any metro city or town area.  Guys from metros and town at least have a chance of getting to service centres personally and talk to them directly about it. Where as in my case, I must send it to Delhi from Kerala, hoping it would reach there and they will return it with a replaced one. Which takes about a month for sure. :/


----------

